#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Enlace mikrotik xr5 e Apc 5m 90, será possível?

## claudiolegal2000

Será que dar para linkar?

----------


## flacknet

sim, so desabilitar o Protocolo N no Intelbras, deixe somente em A

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Testarei amanhã e posto os resultados.

----------


## rubem

XR5 é somente 802.11a.

Tentei XR5 + AirGrid M5 e não passou de 20Mbps
Tentei XR5 + NS M5 e não passou de 20Mbps
Tentei XR5 + SXT em em modo A não passou de 20Mbps

Ao invez de XR5 hoje tenho Emp8602 + Airgrid e mal dá 20Mbps, e um R52HN + NS (Não M) e esse chega nuns 22Mbps.
Todos os casos que citei tiveram visada otima, 100% da zona de fresnel livre, em locais em que Airgrid + Airgrid em N, ou NS + NS em M, ou SXT + R52HN com N + NV2, tive pelo menos 3x mais troughput! (Ou no caso de Airgrid + Airgrid 23dB (Onde testei XR5 com antena de 28dB) tive 80Mbps).

Enfim... só tive péssimas experiencias misturando equipamento novo com antigos em modo A, funcionar funciona, mas quero ver chegar aos pés do modo N (Em siso, nem falo da possibilidade de mimo).

----------


## Djaldair

> Será que dar para linkar?


Amigo, já fiz isso, até fecha enlace, mas já te adianto que não vale a pena, principalmente se for longe e tiver que se deslocar pra fazer a troca por outro rádio, só o deslocamento já paga outro rádio.

----------


## slinet

Ja fiz esse teste. Linkar linka, mas nao fica com qualidade. Nem vale a pena tentar. rs

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Amigos, fiz os testes hoje, sendo que da seguinte forma: fiz o enlace com 2 Rbs 433 e 2 cartões Xr5, sinal -59db, antenas de 90 Zirok e distância de 16km com visada limpa.
No máximo que consegui passar nesse enlace foram 17MB, isso trocando os canais, o melhor que achei só passou 17*.

Diante dessa situação, gostaria de perguntar aos amigos se eu colocar 2 intelbras Apc 5m 90 dupla polarização e só usar uma polarização, pois, essas ziroks são de polarização simples, eu conseguiria uma banda maior?



*

----------


## slinet

gasta um pouco mais e bota uma antena de dupla polarizacao, voce nao vai se arrepender! zirok é coisa do passado. rs

----------


## rubem

O problema da APC 5M 90 é os "90".
Antena de 90° é pra ptmp, recebe muito pacote ilegítimo quando é usado pra PTP, pra ptp se usa antena de 2 a 8°. Você vai desperdiçar um hardware caro a toa, você não ganha NADA em PTP com antenas tão abertas, só perde! (Por isso um NS com antena de 60° tem resultado muuuuito pior que miseros Airgrid, cuja antena mal chega a 10° de abertura)

Qualquer direcional, em modo N (Qualquer coisa é melhor que modo A, até G em 2,4GHz geralmente proporciona banda maior, já que em baixa frequencia a penetrabilidade é maior e isso aumenta o alcance, ou aumenta a banda quando a distancia é curta...), vai ter pelo menos 4x esses 17Mbps. Seja grade, disco, seja siso ou mimo, qualquer antena de baixo angulo em N vai se sair muuuuuuito melhor.
(Sei que não foram 17MB/s porque nem tem como em modo A... foram bps, não Bps)

PTP é com antena fechada, antena aberta só presta pra ptmp. O melhor ptp você obtem com radome, que fecha ainda mais o angulo da antena.

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Eu tenho os intelbras, só não testei, inclusive. eu tenho uma atena de 60

----------

